# New eldar models from forgeworld.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Check em out.
















this is my favourite!










And the rules for this new eldar monster are here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynx rules here - http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/l/Lynx.pdf

Exarch and the Lynx are lovely models. Sonic Lances are fantastic. 18" Template Poisoned 3+ AP2? Hella yes.

Very nice.

Edit; Djinn, have you started painting for FW now? This "new" scheme of theirs is very reminiscent of yours.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

that infantry model is super sweet :victory:


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hm, I'm not impressed by the Exarch pose at all, even more so when looking at the different pictures in the FW site and when comparing him to the other Shadow Spectre miniatures released earlier. I think it's the way he's "moving backwards" and holding his gun straight up that's putting me off.

Both the Lynxes look good, I like them a lot.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I already added a link of the rules.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i know were my next free £156 will be going, I love them all.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

> Hi there,
> In this Newsletter we have a whole host of new releases for Eldar players: two variants of the Lynx Heavy Grav-tank and the eagerly awaited Shadow Spectres Exarch. We also bring you more details of what you can see at the Forge World Open Day and some exciting news about AdeptiCon and Salute 2011.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Just in case anyone is interested, here's a copy and paste of the Forge World Newsletter #267 that includes the new eldar models.

And those models are nice. k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To some up the news letter -

The Special Edition Miniatures are Mk3 Boarding Armour (Void Armour re. IA9?), and a Chaos Dwarf Hellsmith (Dwarf Engineer equivalent?)

Tamurkhan will be out before IA11, (happy for me, less so for you eldarphiliacs).

A new IG large Transport - Transport variant Baneblade? Improved Gorgon? Completely new?

More Preheresy/Rogue Trader esque Marine equipment (they were utter shit)

Eldar Upgrades - perhaps Doors/Panels for specific eldar craftworlds, more variant models for tanks/walkers. Also, the Phantom is off to be produced.

Dark Eldar getting some more kit for Apocalypse. Can... Can it be?.. A whole new Datasheet, all for us? Truly? *weeps tears of joy at a free half page pdf*

Anything else you can read, as it's barely relevant to what's coming up in the next year.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

*Prays for Dark Eldar Super heavies !*


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Titan Holofield Rules appear to have changed.
It no longer specifies "Shooting Attacks".
Just "Attacks". 
So that'll include Close Combat too.

Also, Primary Weapon Save is now 3+ instead of 4+.

The Holofield Rule change means I can be even more aggressive with my Revenant Titan...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> *Prays for Dark Eldar Super heavies !*


for once, I could not agree with you more on this one BnK. Though with the design of the DE itsself (glass cannons), I dont know if we would see super heavies, but maybe super flyers with a million guns.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like my credit card is gonna take another battering!!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, my credit card hasn't recovered from all the FW stuff I brought last time i was at WHW...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Check em out.





Vaz said:


> Edit; Djinn, have you started painting for FW now? This "new" scheme of theirs is very reminiscent of yours.













I can neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the exarch is a bit meh but i love the lynx variants. 

i seriously can't wait until IA11 comes out!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I still wish FW would fill out the Elysian line, but seeing as when I emailed them about it, they said they weren't going to make any Elysian models for IA11(which I though they would do since it was rumored as Cadians, Elysian, Space Wolves, and Eldar), I will keep on being depressed. I really wanted to see Elysian Grenadiers for the and maybe even an Elysian Commissar, but I guess I'll I'll have to hope for IA12 or IA13.

In case you wanted to see it, here's the email stating such.



> On Fri, Dec 3, 2010 at 10:20 AM, Forge World (UK) <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Extremely underwhelming imo. A Falcon chassis you only need to kill twice for 320pts? Hardly points efficient.

Very disappointed with a lot of the FW Eldar stuff tbh, I was all excited that finally my favourite army is getting some FW love and it's all extremely minor variations on existing units (Wasp = War Walker) or terrible (Specters, Warp Hunter). Nothing that remotely interests me in buying them apart from a couple of Hornets when I have some spare cash. Feeling a lot of "same old, same old" in these releases, and I was really looking forward to some completely new and shiny toys, or failing that, things like sculpted insignia for various craftworlds.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

With all due respect, I'm going to have to disagree with you here Sethis.

Granted, you may "only" have to kill it twice. 
But do you know how difficult that will be with Titan Holofields and that Targetting Matrix Override? 

Then you've got a 60" Range 5" Blast DESTROYER Weapon firing twice? 
Or a Sonic Lance using the 16.5" long Hellstorm Template, that automatically hits up to 34.5" away, ignores cover, ignores toughness, wounds on a 3+ and is AP 2?

Oh, and it can fly. 
Meaning you can only be hit on a 6 by a non-template firing weapon that adds 12" to its distance away from your Lynx for range purposes, whilst moving over 36"?

If you don't make your points back off that, you're barking mad!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a mock up i did in paint.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

If you'd like to see what the Shadow Spectres Squad look like based and painted, check out my entry for March in the Army Painting Competition.
Hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> But do you know how difficult that will be with Titan Holofields and that Targetting Matrix Override?


AP1 weapons knock off a structure point on 4+, and it has a 4+ save. It takes 4 AP1 hits on average to remove a structure point, with a 1/3 chance to roll again on the damage table for a second 50/50 chance to destroy it. 2 Falcons with Holofields generally live longer in more or less every situation, and catagorically longer if they get a cover save.



Pssyche said:


> Then you've got a 60" Range 5" Blast DESTROYER Weapon firing twice?


Pulsars are nice, and this is the cheapest one we have, granted.



Pssyche said:


> Or a Sonic Lance using the 16.5" long Hellstorm Template, that automatically hits up to 34.5" away, ignores cover, ignores toughness, wounds on a 3+ and is AP 2?


But why would you ever take it?

Pulsar: 60" range
Lance: 30" range

Pulsar: 2x 5" Templates
Lance: 1x Hellstorm

Pulsar: S, ignores cover, autopenetrates vehicles with AP1
Lance: Wounds on 3+, ignores cover, averages a penetration roll of 10.5

I can't see a compelling reason to ever take the Sonic Lance.



Pssyche said:


> Oh, and it can fly.


And not shoot. Giving your opponent a full turn to either take it down or react. Given you have a 60" main gun I'm not sure when you would ever do this either.

I'm not saying it won't get its points back, because anything with a S weapon will always manage that unless destroyed before it fires, I'm saying it's very underwhelming and is basically a Scorpion "lite", when they could have gone for something a bit more original.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Where does it say that you get a +1 Modifier for AP 1 weapons against Super-Heavy Vehicles?
There's no mention of that on the Super-Heavy Damage Table on p.93 of Apocalypse.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

who buys FW models based on rules? you buy them because the look cool and they are fun to play with, Do people buy armies based on the rules these days? thats so very sad but explains alot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> I can't see a compelling reason to ever take the Sonic Lance


It looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Where does it say that you get a +1 Modifier for AP 1 weapons against Super-Heavy Vehicles?
> There's no mention of that on the Super-Heavy Damage Table on p.93 of Apocalypse.


I don't own a copy of Apocalypse (but our club does for when we run huge games) but we've always played AP1 as still getting +1 on damage rolls. If that's wrong then we've been doing it wrong for years, cos no-one thought to check. :sarcastichand:

Bitsandkits: I can't speak for the general gamer population, but I've been collecting Eldar since second edition, they are without doubt my favourite army. I like the models and the playstyle and the fluff. I also enjoy winning games - I would use the word "semi-competitive" to describe myself. I'm keen to get the most out of any army I field. If I spend a large sum of money on a pretty looking model, the last thing I want is for it to cripple my army or die turn 1 without having accomplished anything. If I shell out 340+pts for a single vehicle, I want it to be a good inclusion in my army, not just an interestingly shaped paperweight. If you think otherwise then that's your perogative.

Vaz, it might look pretty to you, but I've personally never been a fan of the Cobra look - a non-turret mounted weapon that is far too big for the chassis supporting it. Eldar are (in my mind) about speed and flexibility, and something that can't rotate its gun without moving the entire vehicle doesn't seem like either of those things to me. It's another part of why I prefer the Scorpion over the Cobra.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, I was talking more about the Sonic Lance weapon in general, I too prefer the scorpion.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont see the Cobra as a tank is see it as artillery, I know its got the tank designation, but i have always thought of it like eldar mobile artillery, huge gun requiring the whole chassis to maneuver because of the size, but then again i dont hold with the fast and flexible idea of eldar, i just see the craftworlder eldar as few in number making up for it with better tech, i see the dark eldar as the fast mobile pirate type eldar.

Im not competitive, the points value and weapon effect on any model is the last of my concerns, for me its the cool factor that counts, thats the reason i dont use eldar jet bikes, they look terrible so they dont get in my army, i even went to the length of converting 12 using the new guardian bodies and helmets but i sold them to a guy in Thailand along with the shining spears unit because i hate how the jet bikes look, dont even think they ever got an outing to be honest.

But these FW models look very nice, im a fan of the super heavies and will be adding these two to my collection, its a bit of a shitter at the moment because i just bought most of the FW ork stuff, then they start releasing stuff for my long standing army (Eldar) and at the same time they are producing Empire stuff from warhammer forge, All i need now is a 26 hour day so i cant paint them.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> who buys FW models based on rules? you buy them because the look cool and they are fun to play with, Do people buy armies based on the rules these days? thats so very sad but explains alot.


Well, most people do. At least in my LFGS and / or GW store.
Most players there only care about the rules as written and the potential destructive ... uhm ... potential an army can muster.
Almost nobody collects an army because they're in love with the models, dig the fluff or just got an awesome idea for a paint scheme / conversion. 

When I mentioned going to town on some Forgeworld Mark V Marines, old Imperial Guard models and a couple other miniatures to assemble and convert a Tyrant's Legion force, nobody in my LFGS would unstand why. :laugh:

Back on topic: The Lynx tanks are quite nice, and I'd absolutely get one of I were an eldar kind o' player. The Exarch somehow feels ... odd ... with weird proportions, the model doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> Well, most people do. At least in my LFGS and / or GW store.
> Most players there only care about the rules as written and the potential destructive ... uhm ... potential an army can muster.
> Almost nobody collects an army because they're in love with the models, dig the fluff or just got an awesome idea for a paint scheme / conversion.
> 
> ...


That's kinda sad. As an eldar player who's codex is rapidly getting outclassed by power creep, I'm still quite attached to my xenos, in fact it's the reason I started playing them and the reason I still do! Plus i love the fluff!

Anyway I do love the lynx and its definitely going into the: when I have money category


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want one of each for sure, they are pretty awesome looking.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Getting the Shadow Spectre Exarch is a given, bearing in mind I've got the squad already. But I'm torn as to which Lynx variant to get first. 

To be honest, it'll probably be the Sonic Lance marque as I do love using the ones on my Revenant Titan for (ahem) crowd control. 
As much as the Pulsars are D-Weapons and cause lots of damage, they are essentially Anti Tank weapons. I find the Sonic Lance most effective in denying whole areas of the battlefield to my opponents troops. They will have second thoughts about entering within range of a guaranteed hit that wounds pretty much anything on a 3+ due to its AP 2. They can't even run from one piece of Line Of Sight Denying Cover to the next because you just plonk that Hellstorm Template down and kill them. While you're at it, why not take out a nearby unit or two and the cover at the same time?...

If you're cute about it, you can pretty much shepherd your opponent's models into killzones for the rest of your army.

Oh, and make sure you throw in Doom for those must kill units and make them history.
In my experience, that really psychologically wears down your opponent.

Sonic Lances are my favourite Anti-Personnel weapon at my disposal.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine too, and I have 4 Thunderfire Cannons and 16 Multiple Rocket Pods in Apoc.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny.


...the presence of a human child here, tonight." 

Monster's Inc.? anyone? 

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For anyone who cares, unboxing one of the new Lynx from FW


----------

